# Facebook friends



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I couldn't think straight on where to put this topic. I want to invite anyone here who has facebook to befriend me. Here is the link to my page:

http://www.facebook.com/nicoletta76

When you send your request, just let me know you are from the DP page and also your screenname here so I can put it together! Thanks!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

2deepathinker said:


> I couldn't think straight on where to put this topic. I want to invite anyone here who has facebook to befriend me. Here is the link to my page:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/nicoletta76
> 
> When you send your request, just let me know you are from the DP page and also your screenname here so I can put it together! Thanks!


I added you


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I added you


Awesome!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> I couldn't think straight on where to put this topic. I want to invite anyone here who has facebook to befriend me. Here is the link to my page:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/nicoletta76
> 
> When you send your request, just let me know you are from the DP page and also your screenname here so I can put it together! Thanks!


I just added you too lol. My name is Sandy.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> I just added you too lol. My name is Sandy.


Thanks Sandy! That's so great! I think it will be fun! I always enjoy chatting with people here, so I thought why not. It makes it even more real to also be on facebook together!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> Thanks Sandy! That's so great! I think it will be fun! I always enjoy chatting with people here, so I thought why not. It makes it even more real to also be on facebook together!


Definitely!


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess were already friends







im gonna steal your post and add my page aswell incase anyone wants to add me too :
http://www.facebook.com/#!/jemima.holland


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> I guess were already friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added you


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

if anybody wants to add mine its here:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1003785655


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Outlaw








feel free to add me too guys


----------

